# I Dont Think My Seiko Is A Faiko



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have just had the back off my 6309-836 and I have noticed that the movement is marked up "ALLWYN 21 Jewel".

Any ideas???

BTW, title should read I think my Seiko is a Faiko


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

THESE ARE VERY RARE ALLWYN's.We assure you that you will not find these anywhere else on the internet except our own posts in a few watch forums.Also,you will not find these watch at these prices.Let alone finding these watches.

First of all the allwyn company is now defunct.When it was functioning it manufactured watches in India at Hyderabad and was positioned in the premier segment of mechanical watches in India.However,now it has closed down.We managed to find a few unsold new watches at a dealer in Bangalore and now we have put this on to this blog for sale.These watches feature seiko movements which is very very reliable.Bulletproof to say the least.

_These watches have a Seiko hand wind 17 jewels movement which is a proven performer._This movement is available in two watches we have featured.The Square dial and the round dial version.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> THESE ARE VERY RARE ALLWYN's.We assure you that you will not find these anywhere else on the internet except our own posts in a few watch forums.Also,you will not find these watch at these prices.Let alone finding these watches.
> 
> First of all the allwyn company is now defunct.When it was functioning it manufactured watches in India at Hyderabad and was positioned in the premier segment of mechanical watches in India.However,now it has closed down.We managed to find a few unsold new watches at a dealer in Bangalore and now we have put this on to this blog for sale.These watches feature seiko movements which is very very reliable.Bulletproof to say the least.
> 
> _These watches have a Seiko hand wind 17 jewels movement which is a proven performer._This movement is available in two watches we have featured.The Square dial and the round dial version.


Forgive my thickness, so your saying that my watch or the movement or both are like rocking horse ooh:

My movement has a 21 Jewel movement and its an auto see picture below of the watch its in. If it shouldnt be in this watch, what should it be in?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Found where you cut and pasted the text.

Anyone any other information. Is the movement meant to be in my watch?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

The movement shouldn't be in that model BUT it's compatible.

Often when a donor movement becomes unobtainable, guys will look for the 'Best Fit' nearest compatible movement.

I once bought a 6309 with a 6319 movement fitted watch worked fine.

Regs

Bry


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm from Hyderabad(Birth place of Allwyn), but dont know much as people here do.

As already said Allwyn manufactured watches in collaboration with Seiko, whereas HMT manufactured watches in collaboration with Citizen.

Both the brands were extremely famous then.

They're no more.

But these watches(new or new old stock) can be found at places. I have MANY of them(sssshh..Too Many infact :lol: ).

Your watch could have been fitted with Allwyn Movement. Why would Seiko use a foreign movement that had been made with Seiko technical support?

Yes, Allwyn movement might have been best compatible to your Seiko and hence the replacement took place.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

I think I will keep this as it is as it is keeping very good time.

Just need to find another 6309 movement, but thats another thread.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Sadly just sold a 6309 movement she's heading to America!


----------

